# Gliptone Open Day



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Please see a thread in the Morethanpolish/race Glaze section, as we are helping the importer of Gliptones retail and professional range in an open weekend, this weekend.
Its not a sales weekend, its a chance to try a wide range of product and provide your feedback. You can buy if you like the stuff at a special rate.


----------

